# Touring Germany



## automike

Hi 
This is my first message and I would like to know if there is anyone out there who has toured Germany recently and could give me some advice on best places for a two week tour and good sites to stay at.

Thanks Mike


----------



## teemyob

Hello,

Certainly Mike.

The Northern Rhine is a very nice area to tour and is not far from the French/Belgium/Netherlands Ports.

Black Forest is nice too, summer or winter.


TM


----------



## Hezbez

Welcome to the forum Mike.

We spent 3 weeks in Germany this summer - first time there with the motorhome.
We went up the Mosel to Koblenz then down the Rhine to Rudesheim.

A great holiday - both areas motorhome friendly, but especially the Mosel - you are tripping over Stellplatz to stay on.

There are a lot of members with much experience of Germany on here and I'm sure some of them will be along shortly to advise.


----------



## 04HBG

For a first time visit to Germany then i would definitely say start at Trier and work your way north up the Mosel towards Koblenz, it is motorhome heaven.
You are absolutely spoilt for good Stellaplatz right alongside the Mosel, nearly all close to lovely old villages and all for about 6 euros a night.

Take your time and stop a day or two and enjoy it you dont need to travel more than about 5 miles between them.

When you get to Koblenz then you have the Rhine, beautiful but not as quiet as the Mosel.

RD


----------



## tonka

04HBG said:


> For a first time visit to Germany then i would definitely say start at Trier and work your way north up the Mosel towards Koblenz, it is motorhome heaven.
> You are absolutely spoilt for good Stellaplatz right alongside the Mosel, nearly all close to lovely old villages and all for about 6 euros a night.
> 
> Take your time and stop a day or two and enjoy it you dont need to travel more than about 5 miles between them.
> 
> RD


I will second this ! We went first time to Germany in September. Headed for Trier, stayed a few days on the Stellplatz there and then 10 days making our way up the mosel to Koblenz.. A definate must for anyone with a motorhome, lovely place and so motorhome friendly..
Check out the campsite database, lots of the stellplatz are listed.
Here is a video (not mine) of the stellplatz at Trier..





ps.. You will need to subscribe I think to view the database..


----------



## Solwaybuggier

We're thinking of Germany next year too - we had a couple of days by the Bodensee a couple of years ago, and didn't notice cost of living being too high (compared to France - we'd been in Alsace.) 

Can anyone confirm how it compares now?


----------



## homenaway

Hi Mike,

Welcome to MHF!

We have been through Germany a few times and found some great places to stay. The Mosel is pretty with vineyards but we also found a drive down the Weser along the fairytale route from Hameln (of Pied Piper fame) was interesting.

have a look at our website (link below) to whet your appetite.

We didn't find the costs much higher with plenty of Lidl's, Aldi's and similar supermarkets.

Steve


----------



## Grizzly

Welcome to MHF.

This site is very useful:

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/

Not just for the downloads, suggested routes and pointers to interesting places that they provide online but also because, if you contact them, they are extremely helpful and full of good advice.

G


----------



## ICDSUN

Solwaybuggier said:


> We're thinking of Germany next year too - we had a couple of days by the Bodensee a couple of years ago, and didn't notice cost of living being too high (compared to France - we'd been in Alsace.)
> 
> Can anyone confirm how it compares now?


Hi

Overall much the same prices for food, fuel slightly dearer, if you can find a Globus supermarket they are cheap on fuel and LPG, eating out not too expensive.

Chris


----------



## PeterandLinda

We have been 3 times to the Baltic Coast. Anywhere along there from the Polish border to the Danish border is very interesting and we think one of the nicest areas we have toured. We use Stellplatz many of which are at harbours. We found the Bord Atlas Guide available from Vicarious Books website to be excellent. 

We found everything in Germany to be significantly cheaper than the UK and France.


----------



## CliffyP

We are going May 3 for two months so will watch this post with great interest


----------



## Glandwr

Last week just got back from the Trier - Koblenz trip mentioned before. Can confirm all that has been said, including prices cheaper than GB, France, Belgium and particularly Luxemburg (although Luxemburg cheapest for fuel, get it off the motorway though)

Dick


----------



## trevorf

Was on the same trip as Hezbez earlier this year and can agree with all that has been said about the Mosel and Rhine.
One extra tip if starting at Trier then head through Luxemborg. Cheapest diesel in Europe  was just 1 euro a litre when we passed.
Also nice stopover at Diekirck


Trevor


----------



## EJB

The Bordatlas is your bible for Germany. It concentrates on Stellplazen and not camp sites.
A second book, free with the Bordatlas, gives sparse coverage in other countries.
5400 sites in the 2 books.

Bordatlas from Amazon.


----------



## 113016

I haven't been to Germany for quite a few years and I now believe that an environmental sticker is required for about 40 German Cities.
Don't know if you would need one if on the autobahn driving past a City, maybe someone will elaborate on the subject.


----------



## peejay

Grath said:


> I haven't been to Germany for quite a few years and I now believe that an environmental sticker is required for about 40 German Cities.
> Don't know if you would need one if on the autobahn driving past a City, maybe someone will elaborate on the subject.


Hi Grath,

All Autobahns that pass through umweltzones are currently exempt from the regulations.

Lots of info about German pollution zones in my FAQ post >here<

Pete


----------



## Jean-Luc

PeterandLinda said:


> We have been 3 times to the Baltic Coast. Anywhere along there from the Polish border to the Danish border is very interesting and we think one of the nicest areas we have toured. We use Stellplatz many of which are at harbours. We found the Bord Atlas Guide available from Vicarious Books website to be excellent.
> 
> We found everything in Germany to be significantly cheaper than the UK and France.


We spent some time in this area too during July just gone. 
Schwerin, Wismar, Rostock, Stralsund, Waren, Lake Muritz, This former GDR area of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern is a beautiful part of Germany often overlooked by us 'westerners'.
During our three weeks there I don't recall seeing any 'foreign' plates other than a few NL and DK and I think one GB.

BTW, there's a gas depot in Berlin (Tegel) who will fill all kinds of bottles. (N52.58258° E13.29048°)


----------



## Hampshireman

Reading with interest as we are touring Germany for a month in June, for our first visit there BUT with our Eriba caravan and will be looking for campsites with facilities. Will have our ACSI guide to hand of course. 

Initially we will be starting from Paderborn up near Hanover 'cos we are visiting friends there, then the country is ours to explore after a couple of days. 

What is between Paderborn and say Munich to visit on trip south before we do Bavaria then move west to Moselle area?


----------



## Cosa

From Strassburgh up the Rhine to Koblensk the down the Mosel was very good use the stahlplatze there are plenty and not far apart.then home through the channel Tunnel train. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Hampshireman

Am I right in thinking the stelleplatz are for motorhomes only and not caravans?


----------

